# 1Dx Mark ii playback



## Me2please (Mar 25, 2019)

When I record video on the 1Dx Mark ii and what to watch it I don't have an option to fast forward. I only have a play, slow motion, First frame, Previous Frame, Next Frame and last frame as an option. How do you fast forward or quickly jump around in the clip? 

Utah Video Production


----------



## Me2please (Mar 27, 2019)

I figured it out in case someone finds this thread via google here is the answer: In the playback mode use the dial to move to the next frame button. Hold down the Set button and it will speed up the playback.

Utah Video Productions


----------

